# Brian's Atkinson Engine Running



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 25, 2012)

Here we go---as promised!!!


----------



## seagar (Sep 25, 2012)

Once again congratulations Brian, and thanks again for sharing this very interesting build.
Best wishes,Ian(seagar)


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 25, 2012)

Brian,
Very nice construction and a smooth runner. 
Thanks for the very enjoyable journey.
Gail in NM


----------



## lee9966 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for letting us look over your shoulder throughout the build, very enjoyable as always.  What are you building next?

Lee


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys. What am I building next?---Nothing for now. By the time I finish one of these thrashes, (I've been working on it for 2 1/2 months, almost every day!!) I need a break away from machining. I never really know what I will build next. I like really unique stuff that piques my curiosity and is rather fascinating to watch, but I never know what its going to be myself.----Brian


----------



## rythmnbls (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats Brian, been quite a journey, thank you for taking us along for the ride.

Steve.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats Brian. Must be a good feeling to finally see it run.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Brian ! I have followed it daily. Another great project.
Larry Hoke


----------



## vcutajar (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done Brian.  Another engine for your collection.

Vince


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Sep 26, 2012)

Good Job Brian.  That's so awesome!!  She looks and sounds wonderful.

Todd


----------



## kvom (Sep 26, 2012)

Great project!


----------



## cfellows (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations, Brian. It's sometimes a painful process, but once they are running, it all seems worth it!  Kinda like having kids, I reckon!

Great job, beautiful results!

Chuck


----------

